
Re: Inequality - lzimm
In a nation run by swine, all pigs are upward-mobile and the rest of us are fucked until we can put our acts together: not necessarily to win, but mainly to keep from losing completely.<p>- Hunter S. Thompson
======
exolymph
This was a daring post. Kudos.

